# Dr Lins Hyge Vs NORDITROPIN SIMPLEXX



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Guys Just finished my cycle and looking to slowly stock up for my next cycle wich Ill start next year.

I can get hold of Dr Lins Hyge or the Norditropin Simplexx 45 iu pens, Its an online site but the Dr Lins hyge are definitely legit by recommendation so Im presuming the simplexx is also.

Obviously without discussing pices the simplexx is arround double the price of lins hyge but I know dr lins hyge if legit is pretty decent stuff so my question is in your opinion from experience in both is the simplexx worth the extra cash or would dr lins hyge at maybe a higher dose be better value for money.

Ive not used genuine pharma hgh since 2003 but from what I remember it was a differen level altogether even at 2 iu eod


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Genuine pharma is much better than any chinese hgh available

But.. The prooblem you have the pharma is the massive amount of very very good quality fakes

There were a load of the 15mg simplexx pens going around not so long back that were copies

Personally, unless you have a direct link up with someone getting prescribed the pharma then I would be reluctant to buy and stick with the hyges


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Genuine pharma is much better than any chinese hgh available
> 
> But.. The prooblem you have the pharma is the massive amount of very very good quality fakes
> 
> ...


i dont have a direct link mate but i know someone who had the hyges from the same place and that was definatly g2g wich gives the place some rep.

im tempted to get one pen just so i can post a pic up on this site aswell as getting the trusted hyge.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Price wise nordis aint worth it, I've got 1 vial 45iu wich I got cheap, but I'd never pay full value works out wayyyy cheaper to stick to dr lins wich tbh I haven't used, or kigs wich I am using. Unless your mega rich then fcuk it used the nordis.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Hyges are a pretty safe buy.. You wont go far wrong with them, pharma gh is a different kettle of fish hence me saying stick with hyge as a far safer buy and a good quality chinese gh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Hyges are a pretty safe buy.. You wont go far wrong with them, pharma gh is a different kettle of fish hence me saying stick with hyge as a far safer buy and a good quality chinese gh


Ive had good succsess with hyge in the past but also bunk ones too, These are recomended as good so I will definatly be getting a 200iu box but mint also get 1 pen just to see if there is any difference, post pics up ect, if they are both g2g then id suppose the simplexx would be better as I remember last time I used pharma hgh in 2003 i messed up the doses and it ended up I was taking something like 1 iu eod and I still noticed a difference with that.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr lins Hygs are g2g, did you see the thread with the serum test results?

The yellow tops with the DNA strand?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if and with simplexx it is a big IF the simplexx is genuine then i would go with that as Pharma in my opinion is better, if you do not want to chance it Hyge in my opinion are only second to pharma........i use pharma when at home and Hyge when away


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Dr lins Hygs are g2g, did you see the thread with the serum test results?
> 
> The yellow tops with the DNA strand?


yes i saw the thread, its the 200iu box im going to get but its the dr lins one and has had good reviews from a friend who got off the same site.

I think its possible there were some yellow top hyges out about 2 years ago that was fake as i tried 4 boxes with nothing and the sorce actually admited they were fake after he gave me my money back, I think this was a rare case though.

@paul thanks i dont think ill risk it and stick to the hyge that I know are rite


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes i saw the thread, its the 200iu box im going to get but its the dr lins one and has had good reviews from a friend who got off the same site.
> 
> I think its possible there were some yellow top hyges out about 2 years ago that was fake as i tried 4 boxes with nothing and the sorce actually admited they were fake after he gave me my money back, I think this was a rare case though.
> 
> @paul thanks i dont think ill risk it and stick to the hyge that I know are rite


200iu?? What colour are the tops? I thought the yellow tops only came in 100iu, are you sure these aren't the original hygene ones?

Maybe @Pscarb could clear that up about the yellow tops?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> 200iu?? What colour are the tops? I thought the yellow tops only came in 100iu, are you sure these aren't the original hygene ones?
> 
> Maybe @Pscarb could clear that up about the yellow tops?


They are green top tribal ones mate, dr lin makes yellow top 100 kits and 200iu green tops .cn kits also, im sure


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dr Lin makes 200iu and 100iu







these ones.

My strength is through the ****ing roof with these, more than tren gave me, little CTS because iv been on GH ages


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I had the original hygene ones which look v similar before these, but are crap in comparison


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Dr Lin makes 200iu and 100iu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arggg sh1t I just wet myself again :wub:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@marknorthumbria thanks for clearing that up :thumbup1:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

My only regret is that I can afford more

Boxes while there like this :/ I need a loan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> 200iu?? What colour are the tops? I thought the yellow tops only came in 100iu, are you sure these aren't the original hygene ones?
> 
> Maybe @Pscarb could clear that up about the yellow tops?


Dr Lins come in two types

100iu - Yellow tops 10iu a vial

200iu - Green tops 8iu a vial


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Dr Lins come in two types
> 
> 100iu - Yellow tops 10iu a vial
> 
> 200iu - Green tops 8iu a vial


So are there two versions of 200iu green tops 8iu per vial, one which are Lins and one which are original Hyge?

If so, is there a difference in the vials?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

marknorthumbria said:


> Dr Lin makes 200iu and 100iu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What dose are you taking and are you using any AAS alongside?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Lifter said:


> So are there two versions of 200iu green tops 8iu per vial, one which are Lins and one which are original Hyge?


Yes



The Lifter said:


> If so, is there a difference in the vials?


the tops one has a pinwheel sign(original) one has a DNA sign (Dr Lin)


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Yes
> 
> the tops one has a pinwheel sign(original) one has a DNA sign (Dr Lin)


Cheers Paul.

Are the orginal ones considered to be decent quality? These are the ones I have just started on.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Origonal Hyge kits



Other Hyge kits

Both have same colour lids just lighting


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

thoon said:


> View attachment 95853
> 
> 
> Origonal Hyge kits
> ...


they ere both pin wheel lids so either origional and a fake or just both origional but not dr lins, they have the dna stripe on the lid


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> they ere both pin wheel lids so either origional and a fake or just both origional but not dr lins, they have the dna stripe on the lid


Pretty sure Dr lins use to have pin wheel lids..then changed to the DNA lids..

or was it the ones with hygetopin engraved and iu?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Pretty sure Dr lins use to have pin wheel lids..then changed to the DNA lids..
> 
> or was it the ones with hygetopin engraved and iu?


not sure mate but am sure theu now have dna strand on the 200iu boxes aswell.

Do you know if the yellow top lin ones have ever been faked as i had 4 boxes about 2 years ago and didnt feel a thing from them like i usualy do, my sorce told me they were fake in the end when he refunded me after we fell out but they looked spot on


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

God you guys like to make things difficult 

Original Hyge have always had the pinwheel design are 8ius and have a green top, Dr Lin used to have a 8iu stamp on top of the 200iu kits (8iu vial) but now have a DNA strand.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> not sure mate but am sure theu now have dna strand on the 200iu boxes aswell.
> 
> Do you know if the yellow top lin ones have ever been faked as i had 4 boxes about 2 years ago and didnt feel a thing from them like i usualy do, my sorce told me they were fake in the end when he refunded me after we fell out but they looked spot on


Not sure about being faked, but as hyge are popular most likely..

Seems on an unmentionable we site the Americans think the yellow tops 100iu kits are fake..not sure why.

Changing the subject though, a source serum tested his own Ansomone which turned out to be bunk..lol

Pretty sure he got them direct. Maybe they get more crap over the pond..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Not sure about being faked, but as hyge are popular most likely..
> 
> Seems on an unmentionable we site the Americans think the yellow tops 100iu kits are fake..not sure why.
> 
> ...


Yeh its interesting but like you say if its popular and there is money to be made, the codes all checked out on the .cn site wich i know doesnt meen jack but he told me stait they were fake. I dont speak to him anymore now lol


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> they ere both pin wheel lids so either origional and a fake or just both origional but not dr lins, they have the dna stripe on the lid


Sorry should have made myself clearer This was in reference to Lifters post

Top ones are original Hyge and still have this design cap ..

The bottom ones (with the longer web address) are what some say are copy's of the original but just as good IMO


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

how is this still a discussion, my pic is dr lins 200 iu hyge lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

thoon said:


> Sorry should have made myself clearer This was in reference to Lifters post
> 
> Top ones are original Hyge and still have this design cap ..
> 
> The bottom ones (with the longer web address) are what some say are copy's of the original but just as good IMO


Cheers


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> how is this still a discussion, my pic is dr lins 200 iu hyge lol


Not sure if you was referring to me

Only reason im discussing it Lifter was asking the difference between Dr.Lin and the Original Hyge 200iu kits


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Yeh its interesting but like you say if its popular and there is money to be made, the codes all checked out on the .cn site wich i know doesnt meen jack but he told me stait they were fake. I dont speak to him anymore now lol


To be honest mate GH is a funny thing if we all really looked at things we would find most GH on the market bar pharma and 1 pos 2 Chinese manufactures are fake/copy's but dosed well with a s****y web site and a nice box so we believe it is the real deal .

Just because its "classed" as a fake does not mean its not good GH ........some of the fakes are better than the "classed" as real deals on the market


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

thoon said:


> Not sure if you was referring to me
> 
> Only reason im discussing it Lifter was asking the difference between Dr.Lin and the Original Hyge 200iu kits


Dr lins AT the moment triumph original hyge massively for me, can't say they will forever or not


----------

